# Unable to get 1440 x 900 resolution



## MANOJP77 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,

I have bought and installed Samsung 940BW LCD monitor, which has a 19 inches wide (16:10) LCD screen. The native resolution is supported to be 1440 x 900 (16:10), but I can't see that setting in my Display Properties\Settings.

When I go to my Display Properties\Settings\Advanced\Adapter and select List all modes, I found the maximum resolution of 1400 x 1050.

And when I go to my Display Properties\Settings\Advanced\Adapter\Intel Extreem Graphics\Graphic Properties\Information\Accelerator - there I found the maximum resolution of 2048 x 1536.

Detailed description of my system is as under:

Operating System : MS Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2
CPU Type : Intel Pentium 4, 2.93 GHz
Motherboard Properties : 
Manufacturer : ASUSTeK Computor INC.
Product : P5GE-TVM
Version : 1.xx
Motherboard ID : 08/03/2005-845GV-ICH4-P5GE-TVM-00
Motherboard Chipset : Intel Brookdale-G i845GE
System Memory : 503 MB
Video Adapter Properties :
Devise : Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics COntroller
BIOS string : Intel Video BIOS
Installed Driver : ialmrnt5 (6.13.10.3510)
Memory size : 64 MB

GPU : Integrated Intel 82845/G/GL/GV Graphics Controller
GPU Code Name : Brookdale-G


In the case, I am unable to set the system resolution in my Display Properties as 1440 x 900 (16:10), which is the resolution required for my Samsung 940BW LCD Monitor.

Anyone help me?

Thank you.


----------



## Knitechaser74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Darn.. no reples on how to fix this problem, im having same problem with my sapphire 3650 and samsung 20 inch wide model 204bw. I need to get 1440 x 900 also..can anyone help?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

have you loaded the drivers off the CD that came with the monitor?


----------



## Knitechaser74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, this is a older agp model, I just got it to replace a old 9800 pro.I Installed the drivers that came with the monitar, well actually got them of the website since the place I ordered the monitar never sent them.I used the drivers that came with the graphics card and also went and got the updated drivers from Sapphire.I cant even get the ccc to show up on the task bar, when I start it it always comes with a there was a problem starting ccc and has shut down sorry for any problems this has caused.Tring to get response from sahhire on t he subject.


----------



## bretfort (Feb 25, 2010)

check this post for details, and also consult JJ claments blog if your display card is different. http://harris.letmenote.com/2010/02/25/wide-screen-1440x900-resolution/


----------

